
Voice Coder – Alexa skill to code by voice - jamesfdickinson
https://voicecoder.net/
======
oulipo
Really cool! Perhaps you could also take a look at what we are building at
[https://snips.ai](https://snips.ai) (disclaimer: I'm a co-founder) to make a
100% on-device and private-by-design Voice AI which runs even on a RaspberryPi
3

it would be awesome to do this on a raspi, without requiring internet
connection!

~~~
spacehome
This looks neat!

Is it possible to get started without creating an account on your website? I
couldn't figure out how, but I figured there must be a way if it's "100% on-
device".

~~~
oulipo
Hi spacehome, you need to create an account in order to use the webconsole to
build the assistant (create intents and queries), then once this is done you
can use it 100% on-device!

~~~
doogan
You guys are are also incentivizing for app work done via the console / added
to platform right? For a serious dev with experience in app deployment what
could I look forward to?

Most of my background is in data security so this is definitely up my alley.

------
jt3
See [https://talonvoice.com](https://talonvoice.com) for an extensible open
source alternative to voice code.

The creator/main developer is a friend of mine and is one of the smartest
people I know. The project can be used to control IDA for reverse engineering,
play video games, program, and more.

~~~
lunixbochs
Thanks for the plug! Couple notes: Talon is free, but there are closed source
bits, and this Alexa project is "voice coder", which is different than the
paid and abandoned voicecode project.

The difference between this and Talon, is Talon can be used for real
programming and uses very low latency offline recognition, while voice coder
looks like a guided tutorial and the user experience is probably a fairly high
latency single command call/response based on my previous Alexa experience.
I'm not sure Alexa can recognize a streaming series of commands without large
recognition pauses between each command.

~~~
melling
Talon seems impressive.

[https://youtu.be/ddFI63dgpaI](https://youtu.be/ddFI63dgpaI)

How is its accuracy for daily use? How about random navigation within a file,
for example.

Does it have an active community?

------
js8
If you are interested in state-of-the-art voice coding, I recommend this
video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRyYIIFKsdU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRyYIIFKsdU)

~~~
lunixbochs
Silvius isn't really state of the art. It's just newish. On their website it
even says the project that inspired them has better performance. It references
Aenea (which is a convoluted system of using Dragon on Linux in a VM) and
calls out to Tavis Rudd's 5-year-old presentation and Dragonfly, none of which
are state of the art.

Silvius is unique in being the only project I know of to use Kaldi, which is
very cool because it's open-source and doesn't require a GPU, but the
recognition accuracy of Silvius isn't great and the voice model is fixed and
has no feedback from the grammar.

------
sleepychu
Seems like the skill needs a _lot_ of semantic knowledge. This is less coding
than a meta game.

~~~
jamesfdickinson
The game template supplies the available events/action/value. The Game Creator
guides you through the available options supplied by the template. It then
tries to use a human speech like interface to receive the input, the game
logic. Currently there is only one game template. Each new game template would
need to supply it's own possible events/actions/values to suit it's needs.

A game template looks something like this:
[https://gist.github.com/jamesfdickinson/65b9f5a05f4902468c46...](https://gist.github.com/jamesfdickinson/65b9f5a05f4902468c464b09235572d0)

~~~
sleepychu
Is this the template for the example? If so where does the logic for columns
of boxes and stars come from?

~~~
jamesfdickinson
This game template was design for students with zero experience. So the create
new objects command was omitted in the user defined rules. The game itself
controls the box placement for this game. The goal of that game was to learn
about events and actions.

I plan to add more game templates with the create object command for more
advanced users. You can set it's properties, game physic values and so on. The
game itself will need to implement and execute that command. The game template
just tells the Game Creator what that current game supports. So the magic
happens in the game code. Hit view source on the game if want to see it.

The project was built in a 2 weeks; server, Alexa integration, mini-game, and
game creator logic. If the project gets any traction, I'd love to keep working
on it.

------
StavrosK
I ask it for my code it and Alexa says, oddly and quickly, "0irk.". That code
is not accepted.

~~~
jamesfdickinson
I tested your code and it works for me. Make sure you type 0IRK and nothing
else like spaces or periods. or click this link
[https://voicecoder.net/game.html?id=0IRK](https://voicecoder.net/game.html?id=0IRK)

What browser and device are you using?

~~~
StavrosK
I guess the problem was that it said "dot", so I included a period. It should
probably not say that. It works now, thanks!

~~~
jamesfdickinson
Thank you for the feedback, I'll fix that.

------
nsomaru
What’s the IP status of recordings sent to Amazon? Might that affect the IP of
the code produced?

~~~
jamesfdickinson
The project is designed to help students to understand the basic of coding
logic using their voice. Think of it more like a coding lesson for beginners.
Many at this level use drag and drop coding. Code.org has many drag and drop
coding lessons. The difference here is it uses voice. The recordings are not
part of the code produced, just plain text. This version cannot make
production like code, just add game logic to an already created game template.

------
unit91
Headline should be "Voice Configurator -- Alexa skill to configure by voice."

------
hanoz
Me: "Alexa, open Voice Coder"

Alexa: "Sorry, I don't know that"

~~~
jamesfdickinson
go to
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07HFWQPKN](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07HFWQPKN)
and enable the skill.

~~~
hanoz
Ah, that's why. It's not available in the UK.

~~~
jamesfdickinson
I put it in the catagory kids education. Alexa only supports the kids section
in the US right now. I may change that so it can be accessed worldwide.

------
rpjones7
I have personally been playing with Snips. It has been an exciting project to
work with. I do need some help with certain things, but reddit has been a good
source of information.

------
FlatWhite
Hi i'm not quite skilled in coding but is the barrier of entry high? Would
someone like me with not a lot of knowledge be able to pick this up and start
programming?

~~~
umanwizard
Nothing in life is impossible. But unless you have some sort of physical
disability that prevents you from using a keyboard and monitor, you are much
better off learning programming using standard tools that have tons of noob-
friendly documentation, rather than something experimental like this.

------
brtknr
I think this approach will need a great more deal of maturity before I start
programming in the way demonstrated in the video.

------
FundThrowaway
I guess things have moved on from this Perl-Vista nightmare, I was personally
looking forward to having all the coders around me screaming at their desktops
in a fit of frustration and rage.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzJ0CytAsec](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzJ0CytAsec)

~~~
melling
That’s 11 years old.

~~~
FundThrowaway
It was a joke, relax.

~~~
melling
This isn’t Reddit

